# Desktop Icons



## Coloursfall (May 22, 2010)

Okay this is a really...lame question and probably doesn't go here, but.

Does anyone know how to make a custom desktop icon? Since I have a few that look like this right now and it's sorta bugging me. I've asked around a bit but haven't really found anything useful on the subject.


----------



## speedblader03 (May 22, 2010)

Create your picture and save it as an .ico file (make sure the dimensions are square). Then right click the shortcut, go to properties, then change icon. locate your icon file and set it as the icon.

However, you should be able to find the icons for those two games at "C:\Program Files\Steam\steam\games"


----------



## Coloursfall (May 22, 2010)

OOooooh, spiffy! Thanks much. I'm a bit...new to Steam, so. Thanks a lot!


----------



## speedblader03 (May 22, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------

